# Havre De Grace this weekend



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi All
Perryman Dart Frogs will be vending this Saturday at the show in Havre De Grace. We will have a huge selection of quality captive bred Dart Frogs for sale at great prices. Below is a list of what we will be bringing. Some may be in limited numbers and some will be available as possible pairs. All Frogs at our table are bred by us in our home so these are direct from the breeder. Hope to see you there

Benedicta
Arena Blanca
Chazuta
Vanzolini
Green Lamasi
Azureas
Patricia
Oyapoc
Matecho
Leucomela

A ton more comming soon!!!!


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

These will also be available for shipping next week

Thanks Scott


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi All
Since this tends to be a smaller show I am only bringing limited numbers of each variety, i will have 1 possible pair of the Vanzo's, Chazuta and Green Sirensis with several of each as unsexed. I can bring by request only 1 female Varadero UE "not bred by me" this tends to be a lighter orange than the ones I produce. I can also bring if there is interest 2 probable male Giant orange. The group of Benedicta I am bringing has at least one calling male you are welcome to figure it out if you can. Hope to see you there.

Thanks Scott


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

We had a great time today, a little dark and gloomy at first but all in all a fun day. We met some new froggers as well as visited with some others, we look forward to next month with a few new additions to our current offerings, after that it's on to the Oaks show and hope to meet some others there.

Thanks Scott


----------

